# Pretty nice load



## Anonymous (May 13, 2012)

I don't want to go into what happened with the material that I sold from the other thread.But I won't be dredging anytime soon,and I had to start making calls fast to aquire more material to sell.The reason I am saying *sell*,is because thanks to one of my neighboors,I am no longer processing anything here.At least not until I can build a fume hood,and scrubber.
So that brings me to this thread,
I have one customer that owes me a lot,and he owns a massive electronics store,so he gave me a big load,and I have another seller,that basically has an airplane hanger for a warehouse,and he gave me a bunch of stuff to help us also.Below are pics of the material that we ended up getting from both of them,and the link is to pics from a crapload of film that one of them is selling.He claims there is around 4000lbs(gross),but after I weighed a bunch of the containers,I believe it's more like twice that.
http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn253/mariannalice/undeveloped%20film/


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2012)

More pics.These first two are pretty neat.


----------



## Geo (May 13, 2012)

mic, seriously, can you not rent a space to work in thats away from everyone. you always acquire all this high yield stuff and it seems a pity not to be able to refine it yourself. i would think that rent on a secluded area that you can set up a small lab would be pennies on a dollar for the amount of material you can get.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2012)

It's not that easy when you don't have the funds to do it.We picked out a really nice place last week,even talked to the owner,who says he only wants the first months rent of $600.But I can't get it without the money.Hopefully I can get enough from this material,or film,to finally get a commercial location.I talked to one customer that says that may be able to get me a trailor load of equipment and material,if I jump through a few hoops first.I won't know what the hoops are until later this week.I doubt it will happen,but we will see.


----------



## nickvc (May 14, 2012)

Mic you say you have a customer who has a big hanger or the like couldn't you talk to him about sub letting a small space or better still do a deal on processing for him, no money, and set up a contained area to do your refining in? Just a thought buddy.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2012)

nickvc said:


> couldn't you talk to him about sub letting a small space


He said that he wanted me to do that,and the last time I was there (a week ago) he said that he would like for me to find a place,closer to him.It would be the perfect setup,if he wasn't 45 minutes away.
The place my wife and I found last week,is less than 5 minutes from our front door.It has water,air conditioning,dumpster,an office,a big bay door,huge parking area,can be accessed by a tractor trailor,and sits right on the main highway in our county,and is 5 miles from the closest interstate.And everything is included in your rent,except power,and internet.As if that is not enough,the guy told me that he would do a month-to-month deal,in case I needed to move to a larger unit at any time.
I know that we will land on our feet.We always do.I just need to figure out _where_ that is going to be.


----------

